# General > Films >  Genuinely scary films?

## Tilly Teckel

I love a good horror but there are so few of them these days, or maybe I'm just getting harder to scare! However I did happen upon one the other day, 'The Fourth Kind'. Won't say too much for fear of spoiling it for others but it was really creepy and suspenseful - my poor little dog who was sat on my lap at the time found herself gripped a bit too firmly at times!!

Which films genuinely scare you and why?  ::

----------


## tori

The Rite With Anthony Hopkins A Must See 10/10

----------


## ffg

Insidious.

----------


## brandy

IT, sad but watched it young and still have shivers!

----------


## golach

Went to see Carrie in the early 80's with my wife, scared witless by the screams of the audience at the end. As a result I tend to avoid "Horror" movies, prefer to be amused and made to laugh than to be made scared.

----------


## annemarie482

its really hard nowadays to get a good thriller, they seem to be more interested in pushing the gore factor,
which quite frankly spoils it as far as i'm concerned. 
a good film in my mind, is one that makes the human mind conjour up far more frightful things from suggestion and imagination than could ever be shown on a screen! lol

----------


## Dreamweaver

Yes, I agree. I love suspense/horror movies that have a psychological twist. What I REALLY hate are those teen slasher movies with loads of blood and scantily clad screaming bimbos  :Smile:

----------


## bettedaviseyes

Insidious is really good.

----------


## teddybear1873

> IT, sad but watched it young and still have shivers!


Have to agree with you there Brandy. Even though the film wasn't really scary, but I hate clowns and to top it off, he had razor sharp teeth.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> Went to see Carrie in the early 80's with my wife, scared witless by the screams of the audience at the end. As a result I tend to avoid "Horror" movies, prefer to be amused and made to laugh than to be made scared.


Yes, I agree. 'Carrie' and the audience reaction to the scene where the hand shoots out of the grave is particularly frightening...though it was more the gasps and shrieks (from the audience) with me moreso than what was happening onscreen. Recently, only a 'Haunting in Connecticut' has made me close my eyes - more in repulsion than fear....I don't like seeing eyelids cut off, you see.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

It's not a horror film as such but I am enjoying Shutter Island at the moment. In installments at bed-time...very atmospheric and rather unsettling.
The movie, that is...bed-time is really rather normal.

----------


## EDDIE

I like the film Last house on the left well worth watching

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Insidious  ::  Im genuinely NEVER scared by movies, but that one made me jump alot and was really creepy! Dont think i could watch it again!  :: 

Saw the fourth kind aswell, thought it was creepy, and a darn site better than Paranormal activity!

----------


## JamesMcVean

Remember Hellraiser was kinda shocker scary

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Ooooh, Hellraiser! That gave me nightmares for weeks when I saw it first - probably at a stupidly young age! 

I've always been into horror and would sneak downstairs as a kid after the parents were asleep to see if there was anything scary on the box. Many's the night when I ran hell-for-leather back up the stairs after a film, terrified that someone (or thing...) was behind me in the dark  ::

----------


## jlumsden

The Strangers is the best scary film I've saw in a long time!

----------


## Beat Bug

I remember the very first scary film I ever saw. Saturday afternoon at our local cinema, back in the 1950's, when the cinema was full of kids who were sent there so parents could get some peace and quite. The film was called 'The Monster that Challenged the World'. We were all scared witless! All the more scary being in black and white!

----------


## JamesMcVean

Just seen a trailer for the classic horror prequel - The Thing! That looks damn good! The original was Way ahead of its time.

----------


## Rockulus

"Let The Right One In", "Drag Me To Hell", "30 Days Of Night", "The Mist (2007)", "The Reaping", "Skeleton Key", "Splice" and "The Caller". I realise a good horror like anything else is subjective to each individual, but do feel free and try any of these out and make up your own mind. There have also been some good Asian orientated horror films if you are feeling open-minded. :O)

----------


## pumkin

For me the old version of The Wickerman and Missisippi Burning are genuinely scary. Missisippi Burning is loosely based on true events. Very frightening!

----------


## Tilly Teckel

The Wickerman freaked me out too! Cheers for the suggestions Rockulus; I'll check out some of those. I'm quite keen on Japanese scary movies, I like the way they create tension in a very minimalist way. Not seen The Strangers, as suggested by jlumsden, but will have a look. 

I introduced my 14 year old son to The Shining the other day. Does that make me a bad parent?  ::  I'm sure he'll get a good night's sleep soon... mwahahahaha....

----------


## TAFKAL

Have you see 'The Cube'? Not the TV series though. It's a gory, suspense one, that makes you think.

I quite like the remake of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre.

For a less gory option there is a film called Identity that is really makes you think.

----------


## TAFKAL

> I introduced my 14 year old son to The Shining the other day. Does that make me a bad parent?  I'm sure he'll get a good night's sleep soon... mwahahahaha....


That's the only book I haven't finished as it was just toooooo scary! 

Horror writers - anything by James Herbert. They don't translate too well to screen as, unlike Steven King, he writes them so your imagination gives the horror, rather than having it spelled out to you.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I forgot about The Cube! That was a cool film  :Grin:  Will have to find it and watch it again...

I know what you mean about James Herbert, with his books you scare yourself more than he scares you! I like that though, that how books should be. Hitchcock understood that's how films should be too. 

I'd love to let my son read The Shining as it's (as usual) far superior to the film but there's just too much of the old swearing in it. He loves reading and often browses my bookshelves but we have a deal that I have to approve a book before he can read it. Mind you, I was reading far worse than that at his age and I don't think it did me any harm...  ::

----------


## Rockulus

Cool films TAFKAL, both the first "Cube" movie, not the two sequels!, and also the "Identity" movie. :O) 

Did you get into the "Saw" franchise too?

----------


## ippy999@hotmail.com

The Grudge is a classic... i have a panic attck everytime someone puts it on!!
Amy

----------


## Angel

Love the simplicity of the Cube. Also saw as a child 'Night of the Demon' Scared me for years after. Also another film I cannot remember the title of, we call it the bendy wall film... an old b&w movie. Also Wolf Creek, Alien, Death Machine, The Executioner, and the utterly disgusting B movie Nazi Experiments!

Angel...

----------


## Ash87

Anyone seen Human Centipede??? Seriously messed up film!! :-s Had nightmares for about a month after watching that!

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I recorded it on Sky then changed my mind and deleted it without watching it - think I must be getting soft in my old age! I heard it was pretty bad though...  ::

----------


## Me and Them

Bambie ................

----------


## Sniperama

Ok this is one i agree with and have found time and time again to be boring horrors nowadays dont have the suspense but latley i have come accross two that left me turning the lights on 

The first one very creepy not really a horror but very creepy "dont be afraid of the dark" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFE4lGvRt8E

The second is a film aimed at a younger audience Caled "the Hole" has scary clown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYaeZLQ5YLE

----------

